# RAF Upwood: - Cambridgeshire



## UrbanX (May 4, 2009)

Visited today with Cavewheel, Muffin, and Duck, as well as Hypo boy (+1) and Diesel Drinker, who we met for the first time; cheers for a great explore fellas. 
Upwood is a massive site and I could easily post individual reports for each of the parts: The tanks, the towers, the accommodation blocks, Decontamination Centres, etc. I'm sure the history of how it's been passed from RAF to USAF like a a twink in jail has been posted before. 
Here’s a very brief report of our visit. 

A small area of the site:











A lot of the buildings towards the back of the site are in great condition:










I know it’s hard not to be homo-erotic when drawing up a resuscitation poster, but seriously? 





I’m in love with corridors, I have a canvas of a Severalls corridor in my living room. This site had some beauties:





Spot the explorer…





The massive parade ground in the middle of the site had a bit of a Pripyat feel to it: 





The second oddity of the day, (the first being the site being full of sheep…) was that we ran into a couple of models on a fashion shoot.:





Officers Mess Ballroom:










Sergeants Mess - love the wacky boarding up of the windows:









Compulsory group shot:





I’ve posted loads of serious pictures of the tanks before, so:





The water tower:










Beautiful view from the top over the fens:





Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## MD (May 4, 2009)

good explore 
huge site did you see the sheriffs badge on the bar?


----------



## Krypton (May 4, 2009)

Wow that looks great. What a spoon whoever boarded the windows up like that


----------



## HypoBoy (May 4, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> Visited today with Cavewheel, Muffin, and Duck, as well as Hypo boy (+1) and Diesel Drinker, who we met for the first time; cheers for a great explore fellas.



Cheers for the invite mate. Was good to have a decent explore with a bit more confidence than my last solo visit!

A few of mine. First time posting pics on here, so apologies if there's any issues with any of them....


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 4, 2009)

A fine report Sir!

Nice mix of pics. Those boarded-up windowsa are LOCO crazy! 

Thanks for popping these up -made for enjoyable viewing


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 4, 2009)

A good additional set HB 

Groovy arches 

Ta for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2009)

Great set of pic's HB, you lit the dark areas really well! 
I knocked up some hoooge panoramics from the top of the tower this morning, 40MP each...  View was awesome.


----------



## Dab (May 5, 2009)

Great photos.

People keep mentioning the boarded up windows - it's worth remembering that Upwood is used by airsofters so it's more than likely that they done the windows for "cover"...


----------



## jonney (May 5, 2009)

great report guys. I'm still loving the tank


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2009)

Love seeing this site...there's always so much to see. 
Sorry to be another to mention those bizarre boarded-up windows again, but...
Heeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrre's Johnny!!!


----------



## Urban Terrorist (May 24, 2009)

I feel I trip up there coming on, looks good, excellent pics!!


----------



## HypoBoy (May 24, 2009)

You might want to get there sooner rather than later if so. Upwood was a cover story in the local paper the other night and Strawsons who own the place are pushing plans for an eco-town - presumably to try and gain funding to develop the place whilst house prices are reduced and they can get the job done cheaper with so many construction companies desperate for work. 

The guard block is, all being well, also about to be restored back to working condition again for use as a venue for the AiX airfield information archive.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2009)

Nice report guys, and good pics, from both of you.
But I bet those 2 good looking girls had there hands full with 7 guys with cameras turned up


----------

